# Algunas dudas sobre gentoo.

## Fermin

Hola,

Quien esta destras de Gentoo, es una comunidad de usuarios ó una empresa?, Como se pueden incluir nuevos paquetes?.

Por otro lado, alguien a conseguido instalar el openoffice y el net-mis/nt con el gcc 3.1, porque yo  no soy capaz todo son errores.

El openoffice, ni siquiera me funciona la distribución binaria, emerge openoffice-bin, lo descarga e instala correctamente y cuando lo ejecuto me hace una instalación local para un usuario distinto a root y cuando ejecuto, una ventana de error y de aqui no pasa.

saludo.

----------

## ZaYer

Pues bien, si lees la web, veras que detras de gentoo no hay ninguna empresa, ya que de ser asi no se ganarian ni un duro los pobres hombres, detras de gentoo hay una comunidad de usuarios, y eso queda facilmente demostrado de varios modos, si te das cuenta, los paquetes se encuentran en http://www.ibiblio.org cuna de diversas distribuciones, ademas, uno de los mirros que gentoo usa cuando haces emerge rsync para actualizar el arbol de portages es BULMAG, de ser una empresa no utilizarian mirros como estos.

Por otro lado, yo openoffice me lo instale a mano, pero he de decirte que es normal que halla una configuracion distinta para cada usuario, no me gustaria que mi madre me jodiera a mi con el openoffice...

Na mas que decir, una saludete buen hombre.

----------

